
Scrivener for iPad and iPhone in Development - g3orge
http://www.literatureandlatte.com/blog/?p=250
======
lylejohnson
"It’s still early days, though – we are about to embark on the design process
proper, and all we can say in terms of a release date is that our iPad and
iPhone versions will be out some time in 2012."

So to be clear, a release is not imminent. Looking forward to seeing how this
works out, though; Scrivener is a really different sort of writing environment
for the Mac.

~~~
stan_rogers
(ahem) ...and Windows. Although I realy think that a clean, native LaTeX
export for both of the current platforms (something that can avoid the current
MultiMarkdown intermediate kludge) should be a higher priority than shuffling
index cards on the corkboard on keyboardless devices.

------
andrewflnr

      I’m very pleased to announce that we have just
      signed contracts with a developer, Jen Yates,
      to develop the iOS versions for us.
    

That name gave me a turn, as they (used to) say, since Jen Yates is also the
name of the woman who runs the site cakewrecks.com, and I'm pretty sure I
would have known if she was a programmer. I'm still only pretty sure...

